# Cemetery Sign.



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm currently working on two eight foot tall columns for my new cemetery entrance. Across that top I would like to have a sign that reads "CEMETERY" and for it took look like metal. Now here's the question... What in the world can I make this thing out of? I was thinking wood, but it will be far too heavy. I haven't a clue!

Anyone got any sugguestions?
Thanks!
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

couch cushion foam
styro foam


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lightwall pvc pipe, it'll look like iron.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is what eanderso13 did with ravencrest useing pvc and precut wood letters


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

PVC Pipe and Masonite for the lettering


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Hot Wire cutter for around $30. (and there is a 40% off coupon on the web from time to time also), I got at the Hobby Lobby and I used Floral Foam sheets to cut my letters out of.
There are loads of great fonts on the web, and after I made them I (low temp) Hot glued them to a full sheet of the blue foam from home Depot, that I cut into a shape.
I then drove orange light through the blue foam and into the letters. I painted only the front face of the letters and used a Christmas plug (with a light effect and remote), to make the letters glow and fade in and out.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

You beat me to it, Bloodhound! But yeah, it worked really well for me and it is not heavy at all. Get yourself a heat gun so you can soften and shape the PVC into an arch, as well, otherwise there will be too much tension from the bent PVC that wants to be straight! And then I also used a hot glue gun to run a bead down all the joints between the PVC parts and the letters so when you paint it, it looks like weld joints.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Again, PVC and masonite.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn bob that is freakin awesome. Ive been debating whether or not to use just "cemetery" and put the name in of it in a plaque on the pillar and the date of est on the other side or put the whole name of it on the arch turtle creek cemetery is alot to put on there and Im not sure what size im making it since i dont live there yet. Are your gate tops made with PVC?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how do you protect it from the wind blowing it over???


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with what Turtle said:



turtle2778 said:


> Damn bob that is freakin awesome. Ive been debating whether or not to use just "cemetery" and put the name in of it in a plaque on the pillar and the date of est on the other side or put the whole name of it on the arch turtle creek cemetery is alot to put on there and Im not sure what size im making it since i dont live there yet. Are your gate tops made with PVC?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sign*



Sickie Ickie said:


> how do you protect it from the wind blowing it over???


I'm interested in that as well...seeing as how 9.9 out of 10 days in Kansas seem to have average sustained wind speeds stronger than any gusts I was used to in Michigan...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Excellent looking gate Bob


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cinder blocks in the base of the pillars?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks, Turtle.
The gate tops were drawn on 3/8" particle board and cut out with a jigsaw.



turtle2778 said:


> Damn bob that is freakin awesome. Ive been debating whether or not to use just "cemetery" and put the name in of it in a plaque on the pillar and the date of est on the other side or put the whole name of it on the arch turtle creek cemetery is alot to put on there and Im not sure what size im making it since i dont live there yet. Are your gate tops made with PVC?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks, Scream!


scream1973 said:


> Excellent looking gate Bob


----------

